# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Ponds, Plants and Koi



## halvey7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hello All,

My name is Paul and I just built a new website for Wes and Melissa McCartney.

Prior to focusing his efforts solely on creating works of art with ponds and watergardens, Wes was a Master Landscaper with St. Clair Nursery for many years. Wes is very creative and a perfectionist.

Wes and Melissa would love it if you stopped by and let them know what you think of the new website.

They are especially looking for good solid input into areas of the website that they can improve on. If you have something you can contribute please contact me at [email protected] and I would be happy to read what you may suggest.

If you stop and join their new Ponds, Koi and Water Garden forum at http://www.pondkoi.com/forum/index.php they will give you 10 free (A $15.00 value) Black Japanese Trapdoor Snails with any order you make (just be sure to email [email protected] first and tell us you joined the forum). These snails are the prefered choice of watergardeners world-wide. They are excellent cleaners of liners, plants and potting containers. They are NOT prolific breeders and are about 1-1 1/2 long when shipped. You can see the snails at http://www.pondkoi.com/pond_plants_snails.htm

www.pondkoi.com

Thank You for your time,

Paul Baker


----------

